# Accreditation



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

So *how important is program accreditation* really?
I've read articles and posts that say you should definitely make sure that a culinary school is fully accredited. To a novice like me that sounds like good advice. However, when I reviewed the lists for accredited schools on the *ACF* site the top schools were not listed as "accredited". Specifically *The* *CIA and Johnson and Wales were not on the list of accredited schools:* (could not post link b/c I've not posted 15X on this board).
I found that the list was entirely made up of community college and Art Institute programs. :look:


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that the CIA is not credited when the ACF holds their Master Chef testing at the CIA (if I'm not mistaken). Johnson and Wales is also a very big name in culinary education, so I would also find it hard to believe that they're not credited by the ACF.

What one of the good things about going to an ACF credited school is that you can receive a "Certified Culinarian" or "CC" title from the ACF upon your graduation without any testing.

*edit*

I did some research on the Johnson & Wales website and found this

5. American Culinary Federation first-level certification and one-year membership for all AS degree graduates


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

My intention is to understand if accreditation is something that I should insist upon for my education. The search for a good program beyond the CIA or Johson and Wales is frustrating. I am not trying to put down any organization or institution. (I'd love to go to either - but have to be realistic) I am just going by the list posted on the ACF site. The list that I am referring to is for programmatic accreditation from the American Culinary Federation Foundation Accrediting Commission (ACFFAC). Certification of a professional chef is a separate process from the accreditation of a culinary school.
The ACF page that lists the accredited postsecondary institutions by state can be found if you follow from the home page to "education" to accreditation to postsecondary. Perhaps I am wrong - but I do not see any of the big names on that particular list. Again, I apologize for not posting the proper link to the list on American Culinary Foundation. Unfortunately when I try to enter a link this site won't let me as I am new here and have not posted at least 15 times :look: Thanks again.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

As a student that feels somewhat "let down" by going with a school that is affiliated with prestige and culinary excellence since 1895... I would say not to believe all the hype regarding accreditation.

I would say that you should visit any schools you are interested in and thoroughly examine the campus, faculty, students, and curriculum. Base your decision on how well you feel the school will suit your needs and then consider accreditation.


----------



## hosinmigs (Aug 28, 2006)

One of the biggest benefits of accrediation is financial aid. You can't borrow from the feds or most private companies if the school isn't accrediated. And as someone who has a bit of experience with higher education, accrediation shows that the school has the foundation to be able to deal with a very complex process.


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

That makes a lot of sense - thanks.
I just found it odd which schools were and were not on the ACF list.


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

directory for the bulk of the culinary schools' accreditation (including the "big dogs"  So there are at least 2 separate institutions that are allowed to govern accreditation for culinary schools in the US. I wonder if there is something telling in that? 
<hmmmmmmmmmmm ... can I post a link yet?> Nope. Sorry - but you can go to the ACCSCT . org site & find that directory.

Well, according to their blurb _ACCSCT (Accrediting Commision of Career Schools and Colleges of Technology) was founded in 1967 as the Accrediting Commission of the National Association of Trade and Technical Schools (NATTS)_.
So why have more than one organization to control accreditation? I suppose that it could just be a simple redundancy due to the evolution of the industry. Maybe I'll ask at the next open house.


----------

